# Puddle lights not working



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

I finally got my LED kit and decided to put them all in yesterday. The interior lights work fine, I get to my puddle lights and everything comes appart easy and seems like an easy job. While installing the LED's I do check to make sure I have the correct polarity, but the light doesn't come on either way I put the bulb in. I then put the original bulb back in and still the light does not work. Has anybody experienced this issue before when doing the Puddle lights.


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

Eurofication said:


> I finally got my LED kit and decided to put them all in yesterday. The interior lights work fine, I get to my puddle lights and everything comes appart easy and seems like an easy job. While installing the LED's I do check to make sure I have the correct polarity, but the light doesn't come on either way I put the bulb in. I then put the original bulb back in and still the light does not work. Has anybody experienced this issue before when doing the Puddle lights.


Press the unlock button on your key.. See if they turn on.. You might of done that already just trying to troubleshoot..


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

^ Yeah did that and the light wouldn't come on even with the original bulbs back in


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

Eurofication said:


> ^ Yeah did that and the light wouldn't come on even with the original bulbs back in


Fuse? Again, you probably already checked that. Just coving the simple stuff first.


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah already checked the fuse too, which is why it is annoying me they worked yesterday before I pulled them apart and now nothing, and everything seems to be fine. Guess I will pull apart again today to check again.


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

Eurofication said:


> Yeah already checked the fuse too, which is why it is annoying me they worked yesterday before I pulled them apart and now nothing, and everything seems to be fine. Guess I will pull apart again today to check again.


So i have noticed that with my LEDs too. By that i mean sometimes the car does the "opposite" of what it did without LED's. by that i mean sometimes the lights only come on when i close the doors and turn off when I open the doors. Usually this is rectified by closing the doors and locking them with the key fob then unlocking them. Also its only really noticed when i have had the doors open for an extended period of time or have opened and closed different doors in weired combinations like when detailing the car. 

So i would try closing all of the doors and locking the car then unlock them and see what happens.

CANBUS is great but can be a quirky SOB sometimes.


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah I thought the same thing too, but had it locked all night came out this morning and still nothing. Gonna take them apart again and switch them around again to see if anything happens this time.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Make sure that the contacts in the housing are actually touching the contacts on the bulbs. I noticed that they became loose when I took the original bulbs out, so I made the space tighter so I had to apply more force to slide the LEDs in. Works like a charm now.


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

I will double check that this afternoon, but they had a tight fit when I put them in the sockets


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Just my 02.the bulbs have a specific side if u put it wrong way it wont turn and maybe it shortens out.


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Got the puddle lights to work. I ended up having to take both mirrors apart, bulb out of both and put the LED in both of them to ensure I had both working proper. then put everything back together and they work now. 

I tried one mirror at a time, got the drivers side working, put it together and moved to the passenger side, then all of a sudden neither worked. So I took the drivers side apart again and did both at the same time and now they both work. Damn touchy LED bulbs.


----------



## aero3113 (Sep 30, 2013)

On my 13 CC I had to put a rag on the windshield over the sensor for sun light to make them work during the day. I don't know if a 2010 has that same sensor?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

JUST FYI, if you are installing during a day light your puddle lights will not turn on.

Use a rag to cover light sensor located on your windshield to mimic night time

Also, squeeze bulb holder tabs close together for better fitment.


----------

